# Snow



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, snow already! A good half an inch and still coming down. I have some 'angry birds' looking at me this morning as if it is my fault! The leaves on the trees are still green, most of them. So much for fall


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Whereabouts are you located? I'm originally from Banff area and we'd get snow every month of the year but now we're rural Manitoba and usually have a good cover by thanksgiving (Canadian thanksgiving).


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am in Eagle River Alaska. I know we get snow in September and it shouldn't be such a shock, but it is. I guess I am in denial


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa ...

You said SNOW!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow snow in September! I live in Massachusetts. The earliest we ever get snow is the end of October!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> View attachment 12594
> 
> 
> Yep, snow already! A good half an inch and still coming down. I have some 'angry birds' looking at me this morning as if it is my fault! The leaves on the trees are still green, most of them. So much for fall


What a cozy and comfy run!!! Love the natural roosts and the deep litter...they look very warm and dry.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We just cooled of to the 80 and 90's and you're getting snow? 

I'm sorry.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

It's all melting away today, rain for days in the forecast. Thanks Bee, my husband built the run for them last fall. He did a great job. During the winter I throw in a good chunk of straw and let them spread it out. Keeps them busy. The roost is from a tree that fell in a storm. Just repurposed it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We lost our constant and cool 80 and went right back up to the 90's.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

We are supposed to get snow tomorrow. Not unusual for our altitude, but we had terrible flooding here in Colorado a few weeks ago, I am just NOT ready for more precip.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope it passes you over. 

Texas is back up to the high 90's. We still have Indian summer to get through too. That's brutal, it'll be 90 in November.


----------

